# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Scuba

## ASD

Any scuba divers here? I am currently doing my PADI open water course for a holiday to the red sea next summer. I am planning on diving in the red sea on the reefs aroung sharm. Anybody done it?

----------


## Nemo

> Any scuba divers here? I am currently doing my PADI open water course for a holiday to the red sea next summer. I am planning on diving in the red sea on the reefs aroung sharm. Anybody done it?


iv dived in shallow seasides : :Smile: .. does that count??

enjoy ur scuba dives m8y  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> Any scuba divers here? I am currently doing my PADI open water course for a holiday to the red sea next summer. I am planning on diving in the red sea on the reefs aroung sharm. Anybody done it?


-----------------------------------------------------------
Well this is somethink i have always wanted to do, but with not having time to go on hoildays i would be wasting me money doing it, but the thought of diving round the reefs sounds great, all i can say m8 go for it and good luck  :Smile:

----------


## ASD

You don't have to do dive in tropical waters all the time, there is some great dive sites here in the uk. The lochs in scotland have some crystal clear waters with loads to see. Along with some excellant dive sites on the south coast.

----------


## Gary R

yes but i bet its cold, plus i bet the view is not as good as it is aboard, thats all i would do it for  :Wink:

----------


## Tsia

Wow, goodluck with that dive.. I would love to have the courage to do it.
I have been snorkelling!! LMAO.
xx

----------


## Nemo

mite go on a diving holiday next year  :lol:

----------


## berley

hiya ASD i planned to do SCUBA diving in Cuba, i took lessons in the swimming pool to get the hang of breathing apparatus, i panicked at first and kept coming up and pulling the (believe its called ocotopus) off, the guy teaching me eventually put more weights in the jacket thing i was wearing and got me sitting at the bottom of the swimming pool for 5 mins, after the lesson he told me i was good enough to go out into the sea and he wanted to take me an hour later, but i didnt have the confidence to do it and when all said and done he was more interested in getting the money for taking me out than he was in my confidence, its still something i'd love to do and will try it again the next time im abroad 

at least your taking lessons here in preparation for diving in the Red Sea and i wish you every success, i know the peeps that did dive in Cuba said it was absolutely awesome and brilliant experience

----------


## Gary R

Hmmm were have i heard that before  :berley: ,  (swimming pool) o i know  :Big Grin:

----------


## berley

mmm KEEP YOUR GOB SHUT G  :pmsl:   :Wink:

----------


## dannypacu

never scuba dive but done some muff diving in my time  :lol:

----------


## ASD

Muff diving is similar to scuba, it often smells, you get wet, and you might even see some crabs.  :lol: .

----------


## berley

:pmsl:  o0o you got some naughty members on here  :roflmao: 

had to edit this cos the smiley dont work awww add the smiley gary so that it works  :Smile:

----------


## notanotherone

ive scuba in tenerife more times than i can remember and love it me and my mates who live there done  2 week intensive paddi course when i was there the guy even came round the golf course to give us homework unfortunatly for me i didnt finish it  as i ran out of time but they did so i go with them now i can find out for you though cause my boss does it and im sure hes been where you want to go   in fact ill fone him now

----------


## notanotherone

right... sharm el sheik he said its busy ,good dives but there all boat dives good reef. heres a link for you  http://www.cameldive.com/ hes done it and he enjoyed it there you go

----------


## graham67

I would love to try some scuba diving I was in Key West a couple of years ago and thought it would have been great to have a go but didnt have the time.... :-(   

I think I will be looking at taking it up tho,  are there lessons easily available in the UK?

Graham.

----------


## Timo

> I would love to try some scuba diving I was in Key West a couple of years ago and thought it would have been great to have a go but didnt have the time.... :-(   
> 
> I think I will be looking at taking it up tho,  are there lessons easily available in the UK?
> 
> Graham.


Lots look here http://www.subaqua.co.uk/region/ just click on your area. Its great fun give it  go m8. I still fancy the Red Sea, mabey one day!

----------

